# Những sự thật có thể khiến bạn ngạc nhiên về thương hiệu Chanel



## MoonLight (19/5/18)

*1. Chanel No.5 là dòng nước hoa bán chạy nhất mọi thời đại*
Coco Chanel tung ra thị trường những lọ nước hoa Chanel No.5 đầu tiên vào năm 1921, và ngay lập tức mùi hương lay động lòng người và trở thành một biểu tượng bất hủ trong lòng mỗi tín đồ sành nước hoa. Theo thống kê gần đây nhất vào năm 2014, Chanel No.5 trở thành mùi hương được phái đẹp săn đón nhất mọi thời đại.



​
*2. Chanel mở ra cuộc cách mạng giải phóng trang phục của phái đẹp*
Thời bấy giờ đa phần phụ nữ phải chịu cảnh gò ép bản thân trong những chiếc áo corset chật chội cùng đường thít eo nhỏ xíu khiến việc di chuyển và những hoạt động thường ngày khó khăn và bất tiện vô cùng. Những thiết kế váy áo nhẹ nhàng, suông rộng của Chanel như giải phóng hình thể của phái đẹp khỏi mọi gò ép và chật chội ấy.

*3. Chanel là thương hiệu đầu tiên sáng tạo ra Litter Black Dress*
Little Black Dress (LBD) - chiếc váy đen bé nhỏ, ngay từ khi mới được ra mắt bởi huyền thoại Coco Chanel đã mở ra một cuộc cách mạng thay đổi hoàn toàn quan niệm thời trang cho phái đẹp ở thập niên 20. Cho đến tận bây giờ, khi mà thế giới thời trang chứa đựng vô vàn những biến chuyển ngoạn mục thì chiếc váy nhẹ nhàng, thanh tao với màu đen tuyền đầy lôi cuốn ấy vẫn luôn là một bảo bối không gì có thể sánh được, khởi nguồn cho nó không ai khác chính là huyền thoại Coco Chanel.

*4. Cửa hàng đầu tiên của Chanel tại Pháp không phải là thời trang cao cấp*
Ít ai biết rằng cửa hàng đầu tiên của Chanel tại Pháp năm 1910 lại không kinh doanh thời trang cao cấp mà chủ yếu tập trung vào việc bán... mũ.

*5. Sản phẩm đầu tiên mà Coco Chanel xây dựng thương hiệu là mũ*
Là một thương hiệu thời trang cao cấp với đầy đủ tất cả những thiết kế mà phái đẹp cần và ước ao từ trang phục đến phụ kiện giày dép và mỹ phẩm trang điểm, trong đó tâm điểm vẫn luôn là trang phục dành cho phụ nữ. Thế nhưng khởi nghiệp cho một thương hiệu Chanel đẳng cấp như bây giờ là những thiết kế mũ đội đầu của những năm 20.

*6. Giày bệt two-tone của Chanel được thiết kế để đôi chân phụ nữ trông dài và thon hơn*

*7. Chanel 2.55 Flap bag được đặt tên theo ngày đầu tiên giới thiệu*
Những chiếc túi Chanel đơn giản mà sang trọng cho đến nay vẫn được coi là một trong những sáng tạo tuyệt vời của nhà thiết kế huyền thoại Coco Chanel. Cái tên độc đáo Chanel 2.55 Flap bag xuất phát từ ngày Chanel trình làng thiết kế túi đầu tiên vào tháng 2.1955.

*8. Những thiết kế Chanel 2.55 có giá thành "đắt đỏ" hơn theo thời gian*
Túi xách Chanel 2.55 là món phụ kiện duy nhất trên thế giới có giá thành tăng qua mỗi năm. Bởi chỉ một lý do, phái đẹp vẫn luôn thèm muốn và khát khao sở hữu chiếc túi ấy bất chấp sự thay đổi của thời gian. Nếu là một tín đồ của Chanel 2.55 Flap bag chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên đầu tư ngay lúc này, bởi mức giá của nó chỉ có xu hướng tăng lên chứ không giảm đi bao giờ cả.

_Nguồn: topmotonline_​


----------

